# Amazon Kindle Fire HD 7" HD review



## editor (Oct 18, 2012)

Thought this review may be of interest to anyone mulling over one of these...
Prices start at £159.


> *Verdict*
> 
> For casual tablet users or those already knee-deep in Amazon's digital media abyss, the Kindle Fire HD is a fantastic option, especially at that entry price.
> 
> ...


http://www.techradar.com/reviews/pc-mac/tablets/amazon-kindle-fire-hd-7-1095316/review


----------



## elbows (Oct 18, 2012)

What a frustrating device. Sounds like its better than the Nexus 7 in terms of screen, battery, wifi and very notably the speakers. Let down badly by some of the OS tweaks and the dreadful app situation, and in terms of CPU etc performance the nexus is well ahead.

When I say frustrating, I only mean for people looking for a tablet that can do more than the software situation allows this tablet to do so, there is a target audience with a simpler set of needs who should lap this device up. Having read that article and the pricing its easy to see why the nexus 32GB version seems imminent.


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 19, 2012)

how easy is it to put roms on it? I'd imagine that there's going to be loads of Amazon adds everywhere in their android skin


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2012)

Amazon has just announced that their Kindle Fire HD has become the retailer’s  #1 best-selling product across all of Amazon worldwide.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 25, 2012)

It can be picked up from Tesco for £149 using code TD-MXTN (£10 off a £75 spend) 
Code expires 28th October


----------



## marty21 (Oct 25, 2012)

Mine has been dispatched! Might be waiting for me when I get home


----------



## Scaggs (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm getting one for christmas to replace keyboard kindle.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 25, 2012)

I think they tried to deliver and i now have to go to the sorting  office to collect it tomorrow morning


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 25, 2012)

Clearly this tablet is redundant now we have the iPad mini with its superior ecosystem.


----------



## dylanredefined (Oct 25, 2012)

if you can  play face book games on this might get the wife one for xmas.


----------



## Mapped (Oct 25, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Clearly this tablet is redundant now we have the iPad mini with its superior ecosystem.


 
Ipad mini is £269 for the most basic model, this is over £100 less, so not really redundant.


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2012)

N1 Buoy said:


> Ipad mini is £269 for the most basic model, this is over £100 less, so not really redundant.


Assuming that everyone can afford an extra £100 or so for an Apple product that is actually inferior in some departments is the classic blinkered fanboy assumption.

The Kindle Fire HD can be picked up for £149 - that's £120 quid cheaper than the iPad - and for many users it will provide_ all the features and apps_ they need, and come with the bonus of a superior screen. It is anything but 'redundant.'


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2012)

Perhaps not quite so redundant then... 





> iPad Owners 'Disgruntled,' Consumers Pick Kindle Fire Over Apple's New Mini
> U.S. consumers seem more content with Amazon's Kindle Fire than the brand-new iPad Mini launched by Apple.
> 
> About 46 percent of survey respondents said they prefer the Kindle Fire over the iPad Mini (40 percent) and the Google Nexus 7 (14 percent) tablet, according to Toluna Quick Surveys. In addition, the survey revealed that 45 percent of U.S. iPad owners feel "disgruntled" by the release of a new, standard-sized iPad just seven months after the last one's release.
> ...


----------



## elbows (Oct 25, 2012)

I still find it rather hard to appreciate the scale of Amazons possible grip over US consumers, which tends to show up quite routinely in such surveys and estimated sales figures. It always seems too high to me, making me want to trust such surveys even less, but then I remember that Amazon focus so much of their efforts at the US market and so little overseas and so my opinion is distorted by being a foreigner.

Even so, 14 percent for the Nexus 7 seems rather low.


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2012)

I don't think the survey is particularly reliable, but it is utterly daft to suggest that the Fire is now "redundant" because of the presence of a vastly more expensive Apple machine with a poorer screen. In America, Amazon are HUGE and offer a meaningful rival to Apple's content services.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Oct 25, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Clearly this tablet is redundant now we have the iPad mini with its superior ecosystem.


 
Bit too obvious, I'm afraid.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 26, 2012)

Well I have my hands on one - it's a lovely gadget, easy web access, the kindle book section is good - watched a clip of a movie and the sound and picture is great - will need to mess around a lot more but so far - I love it


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2012)

Blimey, now at Comet for £129 with a two year warranty.


----------



## Boudicca (Oct 26, 2012)

Not the HD version though.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2012)

Ahhh


----------



## marty21 (Oct 26, 2012)

mine is the HD version


----------



## marty21 (Oct 29, 2012)

been messing around with my new toy all weekend - battery life is  good - 10 hours seems right - and that is continual use - sure it would last longer with light use. Sound is excellent, joined Netflix and have watched a lot of stuff on it (even though I could watch Netflix on my telly) web use is good - apps ok, not the choice that you probably have for an ipad but enough for my useage - a bit fiddly to turn on - the on switch is a bit obscure , even though it is on the bottom - you have to look every time - on the old style kindle it is  a lot simpler  - haven't taken it into the wild yet - awaiting my new cover


----------



## mystic pyjamas (Oct 30, 2012)

Two daft questions about the kindle fire HD ; Will I be able to transfer my stuff from an old basic kindle,
and would I be able to read on it in the dark?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 30, 2012)

mystic pyjamas said:


> Two daft questions about the kindle fire HD ; Will I be able to transfer my stuff from an old basic kindle,
> and would I be able to read on it in the dark?


yes - it updates from Amazon - although there was one book (so far) that I couldn't access as it was on too many devices - It's my 3rd kindle - one broke (sat on) the free replacement (didn't tell them I sat on number 1 ) and I have kindle on an Ipod Touch and it was on my phone.
Yes you can read in the dark - it is back lit - I was watching a tv series in the dark last night in bed -


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 30, 2012)

I've been playing with one this afternoon, apart from the speakers I wasn't that impressed. Put it side by side with a Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0, and despite the tab's lower res, there wasn't anywhere near as much difference between the screens as I thought there would be (this was in very bright daylight, I'd like to test them again in lower light). Also for all the talk of it's superior mimo wifi, I raced the two of them in loading the BBC homepage and the Samsung spanked it by quite some margin. Also the Kindle felt noticeably heavier and more uncomfortable to hold.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 30, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> I've been playing with one this afternoon, apart from the speakers I wasn't that impressed. Put it side by side with a Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0, and despite the tab's lower res, there wasn't anywhere near as much difference between the screens as I thought there would be (this was in very bright daylight, I'd like to test them again in lower light). Also for all the talk of it's superior mimo wifi, I raced the two of them in loading the BBC homepage and the Samsung spanked it by quite some margin. Also the Kindle felt noticeably heavier and more uncomfortable to hold.


It is heavy, much heavier than the standard Kindle, I've never used a tablet regularly before so I don't know if it is more or less comfortable to use than the rival tablets


----------



## Leafster (Oct 30, 2012)

marty21 said:


> yes - it updates from Amazon - although there was one book (so far) that I couldn't access as it was on too many devices - It's my 3rd kindle - one broke (sat on) the free replacement (didn't tell them I sat on number 1 ) and I have kindle on an Ipod Touch and it was on my phone.
> Yes you can read in the dark - it is back lit - I was watching a tv series in the dark last night in bed -


How many devices can you have the same content on?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 30, 2012)

I thought it was five

Amazon forums say six, though

"There appears to be no limit to the number of devices/apps registered to an account, but you can generally only download a book to up to 6 devices at the same time, and Amazon instant video to 2 devices at the same time."
from
http://www.amazon.com/forum/kindle?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1D7SY3BVSESG&cdThread=Tx16364N22QSSH9


----------



## Leafster (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 30, 2012)

I seem to remember seeing something about 10 devices in relation to using the Cloud Player thingy

yep - 10 devices
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200274450


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 30, 2012)

I wonder how many people buy their ipads of Amazon?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 5, 2012)

Throbbing Angel said:


> I seem to remember seeing something about 10 devices in relation to using the Cloud Player thingy
> 
> yep - 10 devices
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200274450


 still can't access one of my kindle books on the fire - and I deleted the Kindle App off an old phone and my Ipod touch


----------



## Idaho (Nov 5, 2012)

It's looking like it should be simple enough to root the Kindle Fire HD shortly - but with a dual boot, so you can boot into a stock ICS or into the Amazon software.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 5, 2012)

marty21 said:


> still can't access one of my kindle books on the fire - and I deleted the Kindle App off an old phone and my Ipod touch


Isn't it about registered devices though rather than just having the app on there?* You need to go onto manage my kindle devices or summink on Amazon. 

*I only have Kindle app on my phone but have been reading about it a lot cos I'm thinking of getting a Fire.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 5, 2012)

Me76 said:


> Isn't it about registered devices though rather than just having the app on there?* You need to go onto manage my kindle devices or summink on Amazon.
> 
> *I only have Kindle app on my phone but have been reading about it a lot cos I'm thinking of getting a Fire.


 Will try that - I did de-register the Ipod Touch


----------



## marty21 (Nov 7, 2012)

Me76 said:


> Isn't it about registered devices though rather than just having the app on there?* You need to go onto manage my kindle devices or summink on Amazon.
> 
> *I only have Kindle app on my phone but have been reading about it a lot cos I'm thinking of getting a Fire.


it worked - managed the kindle on amazon, I had 12 registered for some reason - de-registered them all apart from my kindle and kindle fire - can't work out how I had 12 on there though


----------



## marty21 (Nov 14, 2012)

Any figures on sales of the Fire HD? I appear to be the only buyer on urban


----------



## marty21 (Nov 23, 2012)

Amazon are selling the kindle fire (not the hd version) for £99 today


----------



## tommers (Nov 23, 2012)

How much is the HD one?


----------



## clickity click (Nov 24, 2012)

160, I'm waiting for mine to be delivered as I type!


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2012)

clickity click said:


> 160, I'm waiting for mine to be delivered as I type!


I hope it's not being delivered by CityLink!


----------



## clickity click (Nov 24, 2012)

editor said:


> I hope it's not being delivered by CityLink!


 
I dont understand? I paid for it to be delivered by 1pm today.


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2012)

clickity click said:


> I dont understand? I paid for it to be delivered by 1pm today.


CityLink have something of a poor reputation around these parts. Well, everywhere, in fact.


----------



## clickity click (Nov 25, 2012)

editor said:


> CityLink have something of a poor reputation around these parts. Well, everywhere, in fact.


 
it arrived via royal mail. its a great device im very happy with it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 25, 2012)

clickity click said:


> it arrived via royal mail. its a great device im very happy with it.


but did it arrive by 1pm?


----------



## Me76 (Nov 26, 2012)

Should I get one of these then?

Are the apps very limited?  Can you play games on it?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 26, 2012)

Me76 said:


> Should I get one of these then?
> 
> Are the apps very limited? Can you play games on it?


 
Have a look through amazon marketplace and decided for yourself.

If your more intrested in apps then media, the nexus 7 seems a more solid choice.


----------



## elbows (Nov 26, 2012)

Apps are very limited. Sound and screen quality seem by most accounts to be a bit better than the nexus 7 (slightly nicer colours etc but this is something many may not notice), which again supports the idea that this device is brilliant for consumption, but make no mistake it has downsides. Best not to think of it as a true portable computer or games console to avoid getting the wrong expectations. Those who are allergic to adverts should also think carefully before getting one.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 26, 2012)

Me76 said:


> Should I get one of these then?
> 
> Are the apps very limited? Can you play games on it?


you definitely play angry birds on it , haven't really looked into what games are available tbh


----------



## clickity click (Nov 26, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> but did it arrive by 1pm?


 
It did


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Jan 23, 2013)

Woo Hoo - Just rooted my Fire HD and installed PLAY store, at last I can start putting my apps on it 

Followed the instructions over here at the XDA forums. Not too hard at all.


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 23, 2013)

Got given one for Xmas, it looks lovely but seems quite limited (none of my downloaded TV shows / Movies play on it properly).

Thinking rooting it might be the best option.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 23, 2013)

I've had no problems playing Netflix on mine - the sound is excellent. It works better than the standard kindle for reading and for downloading books - websearch (when I have a wifi signal) is excellent - haven't downloaded many apps - apart from a birding website which identifies british birds which is excellent. I'm not sure what rooting means tbf...


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Jan 23, 2013)

The Octagon said:


> Got given one for Xmas, it looks lovely but seems quite limited (none of my downloaded TV shows / Movies play on it properly).
> 
> Thinking rooting it might be the best option.



The reasons you are stating above are the exact reasons that I decided to root. All in all it took me around an hour including getting the drivers sorted


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 23, 2013)

Hassan I Sabha said:


> The reasons you are stating above are the exact reasons that I decided to root. All in all it took me around an hour including getting the drivers sorted


 
I'll have alook at the link you posted, cheers.

Does rooting mean you can still buy kindle books from Amazon in the usual manner, and they'll still be backed up on the site?


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Jan 23, 2013)

I have not noticed a change - will try it with a free book and see

ETA:Works fine


----------



## TopCat (Jan 30, 2013)

Bit heavy for reading if you are used to Kindle.


----------

